# Ghodiyu Baby Hammock; What is it? Did anyone has ever used Ghodiyu?



## smitharawal (Apr 6, 2012)

I am a newbie here. I am expecting my first baby in July this year. I started looking for different types of baby accessories from now as I am really very excited and do not want to rush at the end. I know that I started looking for things early but i think you will understand my feelings at this time. I did some research about different kinds of baby hammocks and read reviews on different websites.. I still not come up with conclusion about which baby hammock I need to buy for my baby. I heard about a typical indian ghodiyu baby hammock from one of my aunt. Is Ghodiyu safe? It is automatic or manual.. Can I buy it in newyork or surrounding area? did anyone ever used Ghodiyu Baby Hammock? Please share your ideas so I can know about it..


----------



## glucometerindia (Apr 6, 2012)

The Ghodiyu Baby Cradle is an Indian-style of baby hammock. Many asian people have been using cradles in this style for thousands of years as it has been known to promote proper sleeping habits. With the backrest design incorporated in this baby cradle's design, babies are sleeping soundly and comfortably during the early years of their lives. It also aids in digestion and prevents deadly diseases like SIDs (Sudden Infant Death Syndrome) and Colic cases.This baby hammock is also easy to set up, so you can immediately use it to comfort your baby. And since it's a portable baby cradle, you can even transport it to another room in your house or to another place altogether. It can fit in any standard car trunk and the package even includes a traveling bag. I went to google and put baby hammock ghodiyu in search and it come up with a nice website www.ghodiyu.net i purchased it from there. u can try. they deliver anywhere in the world..


----------

